# Blu-Ray Blues



## dask (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a Samsung blu-ray player but sometimes blu-ray discs won’t respond to the remote. One time it was a second hand disc that looked in perfect condition but this morning it was a new store boughten disc. The play option in the used disc wouldn’t play no matter what I did and I must’ve tried for at least a quarter of an hour. Since it only cost $1 I threw it away. The new disc was proving just as troublesome but I didn’t want frustration to make me toss it out too, so I kept trying different things. Finally out of desperation I slammed my thumb down as hard as I could four times in the area of the four white pyramidal directionals with the white box and arrow shooting through it, and suddenly the movie started to play.




Is this normal with blu-ray?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 25, 2021)

I’d think about replacing your remote. You may find one for your model on Amazon (I managed to find a replacement remote for my satellite receiver there).


----------



## dask (Aug 25, 2021)

Good idea. Didn’t think yThank you.


----------

